# Blaze's next adventure to share?????



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

If there is anyone reading these, Tell me what you would like to see of Blaze adventure picture stories. Pic one only from the list. 


[li] Merganzers and Rail [/li]
[li]Crawfish and Fish [/li] 
[li]Rabbit & Hares [/li]
[li]Morning Dove and Whitewings[/li]
[li]Teal Duck[/li]
[li] Puddle and Dving Ducks[/li]
[li]Quail[/li]
[li]Crows[/li]
[li]Coyotes[/li]
[li]Boars and Sows[/li]


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a little curious about the coyotes myself.


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

Coyotes or Crawfish and Fish for me. I know you said one, but both sound interesting


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Piggy's SJ!

;D


----------

